# where to fish in elyria



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am 15 and a friend and I are tryin to find a good place to fish in elyria that is not to far from where we live seeing we dont drive and parents dont want to drive us far just to drop us off. We would like bluegills and bass mainly bluegills for eating. Any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks in Advance KFM


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Take a bike ride and try to ask for permission to fish some of the ponds that are north of rte 10. You will probably get lucky on one or more. Most probably have nice bass and bluegill. Not much public in the elyria area. You will have to go to the Oberlin ponds, reservoir, or wellington for nice gills.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in Elyria as well. I might hit Morgan street reservior in Oberlin in the morning. PM me your number and if I can go, I'll pick you up. I'll keep it handy for other trips I take. I go all around Elyria and fish some of the borrow ponds. 
Sam

Oops... forgot you'd be in school. Pm me your number anyway. I'll call you and give you my cell. I can tell you of several ponds you can get to.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Also, Steel Cranium has a great idea.


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Check this one out, great Blue Gill Population! Only 5 bucks

www.sebastiansniteclub.com


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks all for the information


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Got a PM that made sense to me. Kidfishingmaster, If you want my number, have your mom or dad PM me. Don't want anyone getting the wrong idea. I can meet them first, so they can get to know who I am. 

Can't get the web site for the pay lake to come up. Where is that located?


----------



## Reuth7 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi my name is Joann and I love too fish. I have all my gear and licenses. I have been in Elyria for a few months need a trusting person to go fishing with. Please email me back


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You got some good fishing in the black river nearby. There is some good size bass in there. Although I fly fish mostly but you can not go wrong using small shallow running crankbaits and spinnerbaits. White and yellow. I may be floating it tomorrow in my kayak.

The LC metro park golf course has a small pond that is good fishing I hear but never fished it yet.

Caley's has a good population of sunfish and gills just watch out for ticks in the tall weeds. 

The carlisle reservation has three ponds with good fishing to.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Yakphisher got it right for the first part. Black River
Not sure where exactly you are in Elyria, but try and get to Cascade park. The black river that runs in that section up to the east and west falls has some great small mouth action as well as LM, rock bass, gills, catfish and carp. I've fish pretty much all of the areas around Elyria and found that the river is going to give you the most fun and possible catch ratio.
The LC metro park golf coarse "Forest Hills", nice pond/lake, but during the summer has a weed bed that grows up to the surface from the edge to 15' out making it a pain.
Carlisle reservation, easy access which means everybody can fish it and usually does making it not so great.

Tips for the Black. 1/16-1/8 jig heads w/3" black or white twister tail.
Rooster tails, F5 original floating Rapala. 
The river is completely walkable and easy to wet wade. 
Look on Google maps and follow the river in town, both branches. There are a lot of other spots in town that are good to fish also.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Do a search here on OGF for Black River Fun. I have some great info and pics that should give you everything you will need to fish the river.
Google Maps is your friend, zoom in and look at areas that are close to your location and expand out from there to places you are able to get to.
Hope this helps.


----------

